# Bord Gais Electricity Level Pay



## I{U}Ireland (10 Jan 2012)

Just got a phone call about this

http://www.bordgaisenergy.ie/help-and-questions/home/electricity/levelpay/

What do people think?


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2012)

These fixed (until eventual rebalancing based on actual usage) amount budget plans are useful if your cashflow is such that you need predictability from month to month. But if not (i.e. you are not on a tight budget) then it may be handier to just pay for actual use even if it fluctuates from month to month. I would always recommend keeping a close eye on bills generally but particular when on a budget plan to ensure that it all balances out in the end. (Might just be because I'm on _Airtricity's _budget plan and they tend to make a dog's dinner of billing matters!).


----------



## Mrs Vimes (10 Jan 2012)

I would recommend strongly against going for this option if money is tight as they make you pay 20% *above* current usage!

See this thread


----------



## Leo (10 Jan 2012)

If you are worried about higher bills during winter, etc., you can over-pay in the billing periods leading up to this to leave your account in credit.
Leo


----------

